# Inbetweenie Bear (K)



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

This is Inbetweenie Bear, so call because he's bigger than Pocket Bear but smaller than Cuddly Bear. His body and legs are knitted as one piece, so a quick knit and quick and easy to assemble. Inbetweenie sits and stands easily. He/she comes with a whole wardrobe full of outfits:

Dungarees
Pinafore Dress
Sweater
Cardigan
Jogging Pants
Knickers
Hat

Also included in the pdf pattern is a step by step assembly guide to help you create a perfect Inbetweenie Bear.

Pattern $6.00/£4.00

Its for sale in my Etsy shop: http://www.etsy.com/listing/121396222/this-is-a-pdf-pattern-for-inbetweenie

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/inbetweenie-bear


----------



## speni (Nov 9, 2012)

they look even nicer with clothes on


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

How do you find the time!? you have the BEST animal patterns I've seen. Nice work!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

I love these bears. What is the pattern price?


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Another cutie-pie bear :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Sorry did I not mention that? $6.00/£4.00


----------



## laurelarts (Jul 31, 2011)

Gypsycream said:


> Sorry did I not mention that? $6.00/£4.00


No problem, I will add it to the listing


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks, Pat! As always, your Inbetweenie Bear family and all their clothes are darling!!


----------



## Sewbizgirl (May 11, 2011)

It's so nice that you include a complete wardrobe in the pattern!


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Pat, do you ever sleep? You keep designing more and more wonderful animals for us to knit! I am way behind - trying to make fur babies for my grand kids! Thank you, thank you, thank you! Hugs to you from a Michigan Gram!


----------



## kjj (May 21, 2013)

I just bought the bear patterns on Etsy last week. Are these bears bigger? Do you sell just the clothes patterns? I am hoping to make them for the grandchildren this Christmas.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

kjj said:


> I just bought the bear patterns on Etsy last week. Are these bears bigger? Do you sell just the clothes patterns? I am hoping to make them for the grandchildren this Christmas.


No these aren't the bigger bears, these are approx 7 or 8 inches sitting, 13 inches standing. The clothes are designed just for this bear and are included in the pattern.

Big Bear is a similar bear, knitted with legs and body as one piece, but he's a lot bigger and can be purchased with or without clothes.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Can you post a picture of your pocket bears, please? I'm not familiar with them. Thanks. Betty


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

OK. Pocket bears:


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Love seeing your inbetweenie bears, Pat.


----------



## laurie4 (Nov 3, 2011)

ok guess i have to order this pattern to go with the others now find time to knit one or more lol thanks pat


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks pat, have downloaded the pattens, am off to buy the wool, as if i needed to do that!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Aww thanks everyone


----------



## kidbear (Jan 28, 2012)

I just love your patterns I am getting this one two. my house will be taken over by bear,dogs cats etc. But I love it. :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Bless Kidbear xx. Love your kitty, what a beauty, reminds me of my Fred, but he's grey and cream, same shaped head though.


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

I don't think I have ever seen a bear cuter than yours. Such nice work. I have one pattern of yours and will 'some day' get to it. Too many babies coming along that need sweaters hats and shoes. Thanks for your work that others can enjoy so much.


----------



## kjj (May 21, 2013)

Thanks. I just looked at all the animals and now I want them all! You are very talented.


----------



## Joycie48 (May 17, 2011)

You are so amazing. I just love your patterns.


----------



## CU Volunteer (Jan 25, 2013)

Just purchased this pattern and started BUT
in looking at older posts someone said they had made the Gypsycream bears and used worsted weight and the Fun Fur together for bear and worsted weight alone for feet muzzle etc as pattern instructed. Have any of you combined the yarn in this manner? I was under impression you used Fun Fur alone not combined.


----------



## Kathleenangel (Dec 27, 2011)

Another neat pattern I am going to have to try. I like that this is in an easier one to put together. Have made a bear and a puppy and even though was super easy to knit, must admit I had problems putting all the pieces together. Not the patterns problem, just mine. Love all the different clothes to go with this. Yes will definitely give this one a try. Thanks for all your beautiful patterns. Just saw the hug a bear/blanket/afghan. Love it too.


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

I love the tan one in the middle. Is that chenille yarn?


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Its called chenille but its an acrylic chenille, very soft. That bear is currently living in Canada


----------



## leannab (Sep 7, 2011)

Fabulous Pat and those clothes are just superb. Great job, well done!!!!

Leanna x


----------



## Nana5 (Aug 17, 2011)

Soooo excited about your new pattern Gypsycream!! Less sewing,YAH!! I am going to get this pattern for sure. You have the best deals on the net for your patterns, you always give so much more info,patterns than usual. I still have to post a picture of my finished Need a Hug bear...it was so easy to knit.....thanks for all you do.........


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you Nana5, hope you enjoy all the outfits too


----------



## BobnDejasMom (Jun 2, 2011)

CU Volunteer said:


> Just purchased this pattern and started BUT
> in looking at older posts someone said they had made the Gypsycream bears and used worsted weight and the Fun Fur together for bear and worsted weight alone for feet muzzle etc as pattern instructed. Have any of you combined the yarn in this manner? I was under impression you used Fun Fur alone not combined.


Gypsycream can correct me if I'm wrong, but you can pretty much use whatever yarn, however you want. Use may have to use different size needles, and it will probably change the size of your bear, but the bear will still be adorable.


----------



## wildwood42 (Apr 30, 2012)

Love the pocket bear, so cute.


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## SallyAnn (Apr 21, 2011)

Another adorable pattern, Pat! I just love your knitted animals and their outfits. You are amazing!!


----------



## Gypsycream (Nov 23, 2011)

Thank you SallyAnn


----------

